# General > Birdwatching >  Pigeon

## Scunner

What will kill and eat a pigeon and only leave feathers?   It has happened twice in the last few days.  Thee first its only feathers that's left, the other is semi plucked and left.  I feed the birds and the pigeons and doves clean up the ground below the feders

----------


## Westward

> What will kill and eat a pigeon and only leave feathers?   It has happened twice in the last few days.  Thee first its only feathers that's left, the other is semi plucked and left.  I feed the birds and the pigeons and doves clean up the ground below the feders


 Ravens take ours,

----------


## Scunner

No ravens around here.

----------


## juniper

> What will kill and eat a pigeon and only leave feathers?   It has happened twice in the last few days.  Thee first its only feathers that's left, the other is semi plucked and left.  I feed the birds and the pigeons and doves clean up the ground below the feders


Sparrow hawk

----------

